# Difficulty searching subforums for my own posts



## L'irlandais

Hello,
I am unable to search various sub forums for my own threads. Using the « Search this forum » in the top right hand corner of the screen.  I get the following error message saying:


> Oops, we ran into some problems.
> The following members could not be found: L’irlandais.


Any help appreciated.


----------



## cherine

Hi,

I just tested it and it worked for me. Could you please check again?


----------



## L'irlandais

Hi Cherine,
I have found a work around.  I can cut and paste my user name in the search box and find posts that way.  I suspect the conflict maybe with my mini iPad fighting pop -ups, which is preventing me from having the typed version of my user name recognized.  But it is certainly strange.  L’irlandais typed doesn’t work & yet *L’irlandais* cut ‘n pasted does.  Previously (perhaps as recently as last year) as one typed the user name in an automatic recognition would propose a diminishing list of usernames that match the letters typed which could be clicked on.  This function is no longer available here in the search box.  If I go to the members list it is the same problem there.


----------



## eno2

L'irlandais said:


> I am unable to search various sub forums for my own threads. Using the « Search this forum » in the top right hand corner of the screen.


If you want to find your *own* threads in any subforum 
1 solution by using *'filters'* instead of with the search icon.

Search function : Is it possible finding a list of one's own threads inside a subforum?


----------



## L'irlandais

Good tip. I will certainly try it out as well. However my particular problem still remains, (but I can work around it now): When I try to type in the box started by:  it won’t recognize my usename as typed.

Tested it.  Filters ignores my typed username completely.  So I don’t even get the error message in the OP.
However by pasting my username in Filtering works fine.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## eno2

Sorry,  missed your point.
My link was about searching only for your own  threads you started in any  subforum.


----------



## L'irlandais

Well, you certainly showed me a quicker way to find my content than using the advanced search facility.


----------



## amikama

Could it be because of the apostrophe in your username?

You entered L*’*irlandais in the search box, but your username has a different type of apostrophe: L*'*irlandais (the difference is very subtle).
Try to copy and paste this into the search box: L'irlandais


----------



## L'irlandais

L'irlandais works in the search box. I will try L’irlandais next. Which doesn’t work when pasted in.  So you may have a point, only the apostrophe on my keyboard isn’t something that changed with the update to the forums.  Now that we know the cause, I shall use the cut ‘n paste work around.  It appears it is directional similar to inverted commas.


----------

